# New show- Duck Dynasty



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

Just saw a commercial for a new tv show starting March 21 on A&E. It's called Duck Dynasty, and it's about the Duck Commander Phil Robertson and his family. It's about the business and their everyday happenings. From what I saw, it's looks like laughs will be a plenty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

They have had a show for a couple of years on the outdoor channel that told about their everyday life mixed with some hunting. Pretty funny show and interesting. now they are moving to A&E and from what i understand it will be less hunting and more reality TV. I will check it out.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I figure the first few episodes will be interesting, but usually after that, the reality shows start getting pretty staged.

Phil is good folks though...


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Will prob. be like Cajun Pawn Stars. First 3 were funny, then it seemed like the same ole people and same ole stuff. I hope it is better than mentioned!

Why can't they just do a series on hunting alone? The hype of their DVDs were always supported by good hunts and footage. Why not a show just as good, or better, than RNT-V or The Fowl Life. It can't be worse than some of the others that have air time.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Starts at 8 tonight in case anybody needs a reminder.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Scratch that... it starts at 9... dont tune in now... I think Dawg's wife is uglier than Phil himself....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

dunno whether to laugh-r-cry...........

knew these boys in high school........ talk about a buncha outlawing sumbiches back then

lotta good stories from back then but most all of'em will never be aired in public

and yes,....... they _are _every bit of 'hick' as they appear but back then were called 'heads'

got some 20+-yr-old photos around somewhere........ if i run across'em i'll post'em up

i know where one is for sure........... i put it in my copy of:


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

watched a few last night . pretty decent show. its wonder anybody gets their duck calls.lol


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I thought the show was a let down. 

We forgot to make that delivery so lets take the truck and deliver it ourselves. Oh well! REALLY????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah i thought it was a little disappointing too.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Im guessing the disorganization of the company has to be part of the drama. This is a "reality" show. If they truly operated like that i dont see how they could be in business.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I enjoyed the show. The family has always seemed like they are good people. When was the last time you saw a reality show family pray at the table?


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

Willie had me cracking up when he jumped out of the boat when that snake fell in the boat, then jumped back in the boat when the snake went into the water. That was just hillarious.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

It's just Duck Commander on a mainstream channel. I've had the sports package on Dish forever so I've been watching them for a few years.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Very disappointing...I turned it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what was disappointing about it? It isn't a hunting show.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

That snake scene was hillarious . he didnt hesitate a second, he was out. i know it aint the best show on earth aka the "gold rush" or "bering sea gold" but it aint half bad. how them boys scored them wives is what i want to know.lol


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I loved it, but my wife says that my standards for TV are low and that I am easily entertained.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

TEALnexttime said:


> ........ how them boys scored them wives is what i want to know.lol


I asked myself the same question last night! hwell:



MilosMaster said:


> I loved it, but my wife says that my standards for TV are low and that I am easily entertained.


Surprisingly mine recorded them FOR ME and watched them WITH ME... She's really starting to come around


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Phil Robertson*

Someone sent me this yesterday. It's a pretty cool story about Phil Robertson.

http://college-football.si.com/2012/03/22/duck-punt-how-phil-robertson-found-stardom-after-giving-up-football/

P.S. My wife and I love the antics of the show. Now my brother and his wife are hooked. I call it the ******* Kardashians even though I've never watched that show. I am all about stupid humor.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I love this show... these guys are funny.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, they are hilarious. If you are looking for a plot or good acting, not your show. If you are looking to just laugh at a bunch of yahoos doing what they do, then tune in.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Theres nothing them boys love more than seeing themselves on TV...The entire seen has gotten old to me...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the show - I love that every show ends with a prayer!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I was at a swanky little resturaunt the other day and a table full of yuppies (and I mean bonafide ones... one lady had her dog in her purse) were discussing the DD antics. I eavesdropped on and off for at least 30 minutes and they were still talking about it when we left. Seems like all kinds of different folks love the show.

The whole family is a bunch of quality folks. Its the only show on TV these days that every other word isn't BLEEPED out.

They don't let their kids act up or they will literally whoop them.

They don't let their kids go crazy and dress like street walkers.

They ligitimately love each other and aren't afraid to express their religious beliefs.

And they do all this while having a good time.


Si for President.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey.....Hey. been watching for a cpl of months....Si is a hoot....WW


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Si for President.


x1000 That dude is a trip!!!!!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> The whole family is a bunch of quality folks. Its the only show on TV these days that every other word isn't BLEEPED out.
> 
> They don't let their kids act up or they will literally whoop them.
> 
> ...


^^^This^^^. Some complain about it being "staged"....well, yeah. Phil said so himself.......they have to stage everything. There's no teenaged pregnancy, no in-fighting, no court appearances, no sextapes, nothing "interesting". If you look it more like a sit-com than a reality show, it will make more sense. My whole family watches and enjoys it. Hey....


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I was at a swanky little resturaunt the other day and a table full of yuppies (and I mean bonafide ones... one lady had her dog in her purse) were discussing the DD antics. I eavesdropped on and off for at least 30 minutes and they were still talking about it when we left. Seems like all kinds of different folks love the show.
> 
> The whole family is a bunch of quality folks. Its the only show on TV these days that every other word isn't BLEEPED out.
> 
> ...


3X What Justin said. He hit the nail on the head. All of my family loves it and my wife is the #1. Great show.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep I think it's a great show. They instill good values on primetime tv. My boys and I watch it regular. The funniest was when Si and Phil went to career day at school Classic.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

happy happy happy


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

DD rocks!SI is the best.Some episodes leave me rollin.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Duckchasr said:


> Yep I think it's a great show. They instill good values on primetime tv. My boys and I watch it regular. The funniest was when Si and Phil went to career day at school Classic.


You've got a guy over here with a shoulder wound bleeding everywhere, then the medic jumps over to this other guy..... Then a bengal TIGER drags the first guy off into the jungle....

The look on that lil' girls face was priceless.

Its on like Donkey Kong, Jack!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great show!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Happy Happy Hey!


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

They gone!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

The goofy factor is high on this show. :doowapsta


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My new hero...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> The goofy factor is high on this show. :doowapsta


We laugh over here in Texas, but in Louisiana the show is considered a serious documentary.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

lol, happy happy happy


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Just started watching this. Great...the road trip in the RV with them having gas was down right hilarious. Si riding in the UTV behind the RV. HAHA...


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

"one time I went down to pet a little dog, and it was a five pound squirrel" lol Si & Jace crack me up


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

"I'm a Renaissance man" - Uncle Si, after sewing an apron for Miss Kay


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

I loved the show. I try to catch it when it is on. I know several people from that part of the country and they are all great folks, and act very much like you see on the tube. There are several of their more humorous sayings posted on line under "duck dynasty". Really funny stuff. So what does that say about me? Made for T.V. but some truth to alot of it.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Phil was a heck of a QB at Louisiana Tech. So good he had several offers to go pro, but he declined - football season got in the way of duck huntin.

Lucky for Phil's back up, Terry Bradshaw.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yep, Phil chose the ducks, Terry chose the bucks


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

the wine we have created kinda tastes like a cross between doe urine and jalapeno juice. and it smells like **** pee.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

ohh lordy poor old Si Roberston eating that poop instead of a berry.. poor feller but I'd still vote him for president!


----------



## buckslayer96 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the second season of the show fellas!


----------

